# Maktime 31679 Faulty Moonphase?



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I just received a



US MAKTIME | Poljot Chronograph 31679 Russian Aviator mechanical Pilot's watch from ebay (
​
Juri Levenberg).

All functions on the watch work fine except the moonphase a 6H is NOT changing??

The crown has only one position ie pull out for setting the time and date. I adjusted the time and advanced the date (ie the hard way by continuously winding the hands).

After I had set the date, I noticed the moon phase had not changed and the pointer remained between 25 & 20?

From what I have read with these watches, you wind the hands to advance the date and moonphase. When the moonphase is correct you then go back and forth around midnight to set the correct date.

Do you guys reckon it faulty?

I have emailed the seller (in German too) and wait for a response from him.

Not good that I paid Â£250 for a brand new watch that doesn't fully work.

All the best

John


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh no sorry to hear that John 

I feel guilty now for introducing you to Russian watches.

Are you going to bring it into work tomorrow ?

The least we could do is take the case back off and check the correct movement if fitted.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatcha Daz

Yeah bit of a bummer. I can live without the moonphase but knowing it's not right will just annoy me. I'm off tomorrow (half-term + some parcels to receive and send).

On the back of the watch, it says

31679

10950

PS how do you change your avatar?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

You can change your avatar via the drop down menu in the top right hand of the screen. I think you click on the default avatar to select a new one.

I'm considering having tomorrow off too.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

John check out this manual page 16

http://www.russia2all.com/images/shop/static_page_files/2736/Poljot-31mm-ENG.pdf


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Dazzer said:


> You can change your avatar via the drop down menu in the top right hand of the screen. I think you click on the default avatar to select a new one....


Sorry for the off-topic, but unfortunately I couldn't find a way to change it too. In 'My Settings' I can change my signature, but the avatar I can't. And when I click on my 'default avatar', an error '[#10245] You are not permitted to view member profiles' appears.

Can somebody help about it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi John, welcome to the forum!

The moonphase is exactly that... goes through a full moon cycle and that's 29 days or something like that (so the moonphase disc completes a full revolution in 29 days). It's different from a nigh/day indicator, with such a thing you would see it change in a 12 hours interval.

The problem with the 31679 is that there's no quick set for that complication. You have to go through a lot of days to see it moving. Now I'm not sure how many days you've gone through while setting the date. You won't notice much chance if it were only a couple of days.

Try that "trick" on the manual for "quick date change" (going to 2 when the date changes, back to 9, forward to 2 again, back again and so on :yawn: ). If you don't notice any movement on the moonphase window in, say, 10 days, then it's surely busted.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep,

I hand wound it normally for a good ten days - what's that..240 revolutions?? - Moon phase doesn't move one bit! Everything else works. I'm a bit niffed as the ebay seller prides him self on the quality control yet, the moon phase was probably never tested?

I wait for his reply but I think it has to go back and maybe get a refund?

All the best

John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

10 days and nothing? It's broken... As to the seller... well, he brags a lot but a lot of people have had problems with his watches and the costumers care. Don't mean to scare you but you may have to be adamant with him... if he proves difficult, drop something about this discussion being watched in a forum with lots of Russian watches fans.


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it's really ANNOYING to buy a new watch and to notice that it doesn't work.

Please do not stop writing to the seller or may be you have to leave a negative feedback to his eBay profile.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I once bought a watch from Juri that turned out to be faulty.

Having read, on another forum, that emails to him are sometimes not answered, I just sent the watch back to him requesting a replacement.

I received a new watch from him five days later


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

He does have a bad reputation if you search for him on forums but then again we usually don't post how glad we are with this or that seller. We only post when something goes wrong. He does have a very high feedback on ebay so things can't be all that grim.

One thing that makes me avoid him are his prices... I can usually find the same watch much cheaper somewhere else. Even his own branded watches like JL Classic and Pilot!! That I never could figure out... He's the supplier but manages to have much worst prices than his clients? :huh:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> One thing that makes me avoid him are his prices...


I've had some good experiences with his 'or best offer' listings. I start with a 50% offer. He always counter offers so we then negotiate until the price is 'right'









For example, my JL Classic 3603, listed at Â£165, came in at under Â£100.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree on the prices but I looked at his ebay sales and he would accept 0.8 of his selling price so for the Maktime, I paid Â£250 which I think (hope) is a reasonable price.

I guess I could send it back registered Airmail??


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

odyseus10 said:


> I agree on the prices but I looked at his ebay sales and he would accept 0.8 of his selling price so for the Maktime, I paid Â£250 which I think (hope) is a reasonable price.
> 
> I guess I could send it back registered Airmail??


I used ordinary Airmail but, I think, registered would be better.

Julian Kampmann at Poljot24.de has them listed at Â£272 so yours seems like a reasonable price


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, it's a good enough price. It's not all insanely crazy prices, that's pretty much reserved to his "ultra-mega-rare-because-I-wrote-a-book-that-says-so" Vostoks. And as to the Pilot brand, I suspect I might be wrong about one thing. If I'm not mistaken, his watches are made in Poland and there's some connection between him and Moscow Classic. So maybe he's not the main supplier, even though the designs are his (allegedly).

It's all very confusing but it probably doesn't matter. I should try his best offers some day, like Dapper said. I still love his big marine Pilot with the red 12 and the Miyota movement









BTW, AFAIK, Julian Kampmann gets his Pilot watches directly from Juri. Some are cheaper than Juri's prices and I asked him once how's that work. He gentlemanly ignored my email and well done for him.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well apparantly, the watch has been repaired and is being sent back to me? There was a faulty wheel that was replaced. I just hope it works this time?

Cheers

John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

odyseus10 said:


> Well apparantly, the watch has been repaired and is being sent back to me? There was a faulty wheel that was replaced. I just hope it works this time?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Should work, it's something pretty easy to test if it is working or not. If it doesn't, just do what Dapper did (he mentions it a few posts back): just sent it back for a refund, don't ask for one. Just "Hi Juri, here's your watch. Still doesn't work. My money back please".


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Guess what chaps, the bloody watch still doesn't work !! I simply do not believe it!

How hard can it be for this guy to properly check the watch is functioning correctly before he sends it out?

I'm going to return it for a full refund + the two lots of return postage I had to pay


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

odyseus10 said:


> Guess what chaps, the bloody watch still doesn't work !! I simply do not believe it!
> 
> How hard can it be for this guy to properly check the watch is functioning correctly before he sends it out?
> 
> I'm going to return it for a full refund + the two lots of return postage I had to pay


Typical.... it's at customers support this guy gets the most bashing. There's some one over at WUS, a few years back, that got a watch running 1 minute fast or something. He eventually got the watch back, still running fast. He complained and the answer he (eventually) got was: "What do you want? Why do need an accurate watch? Are you a pilot or something?" 

So I'm with dapper... just send the bloody thing back asking for a full refund. He got his chance and blew it :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

No way John, that sucks mate. 

But as you know, I know how you feel.


----------

